
Pokemon Go: here’s how to choose one of three evolutions for Eevee - lunaru
https://www.vg247.com/2016/07/16/pokemon-go-heres-how-to-choose-one-of-three-evolutions-for-eevee/
======
darkboltyoutube
Here are some more pokemon go Hacks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvdYP4a9Q7k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvdYP4a9Q7k)

